# Gators vrs Gamecocks



## paddlin samurai (Oct 16, 2012)

If the gators blow us out- how do u like your chances going against the mighty gator chop for the SEC east title?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2012)

Either way, I think the matchup favors Florida.  Their style is exactly what the Dawgs don't match up with well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 16, 2012)

I think the dawgs can pull it out.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 16, 2012)

I am undecided on this one.

Half of me thinks the Dawgs wake up and realize how big this game is and want to make up for the poor performance in Columbia.

Other half thinks the USCe game showed who we really are and Florida is gonna beat us like a drum!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 16, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> If the gators blow us out- how do u like your chances going against the mighty gator chop for the SEC east title?



So...does that question mean that you've already picked your team to lose?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 16, 2012)

alot of the Fla offense seems to be Driskell, with him doing alot of running. Shut him down and Shaw / Latt may be enough to win.


----------



## chadair (Oct 16, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> alot of the Fla offense seems to be Driskell, with him doing alot of running. Shut him down and Shaw / Latt may be enough to win.


Ive heard that before


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad as I hate to say it... uf.. takes the cackies to the woodshed....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 16, 2012)

i think SOS will be on the top of his game for this one but we are pretty banged up.  From the get go our defense spends too much time on the field and i think we are tired-this game will show what we are made of.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2012)

Agree.... nobody hate uf more than me... but USC better come to play or they will have a 2 fer.....


----------



## chadair (Oct 16, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> i think SOS will be on the top of his game for this one but we are pretty banged up.  From the get go our defense spends too much time on the field and i think we are tired-this game will show what we are made of.


Florida will have 5 starters back for this game!!


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 16, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> alot of the Fla offense seems to be Driskell, with him doing alot of running. Shut him down and Shaw / Latt may be enough to win.



that's ok. y'all keep on thinkin that while gillislee runs it down your throats.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 16, 2012)

chadair said:


> Florida will have 5 starters back for this game!!



great.... we will have 22.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to be a heck of a ball game. Can't wait!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 16, 2012)

Work em silly, GATORS


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the gaturds are gonna pluck a chicken, get the big head and the dawgs are gonna get their heads out of the rears and skin a gaturd.

Of course, I do still believe in Santa Clause as well!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 17, 2012)

gaturds already lost 35-7


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Does it really matter? If Georgia does luck up into the SECCG this year Alabama will murder them. We don't have a team to compete with them. South Carolina exposed Mark Richt and Bobo for what they are. Oh yeah, and add Aaron Murray to that list.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 17, 2012)

Lets see... whats worse than going to the SECCG and getting beat......I know...Not going to the SECCG....


----------



## gin house (Oct 19, 2012)

I think we make a good game, could win it if we come to play.   I dont think UGA has a chance, theyre too weak on both sides of the ball in the trenches.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Lets see... whats worse than going to the SECCG and getting beat......I know...Not going to the SECCG....



They never have and they never will. In 3 years when the obc is gone they will assume thier rightful place in the conference. That will be fighting with Vandy and KY for the basement.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Does it really matter? If Georgia does luck up into the SECCG this year Alabama will murder them. We don't have a team to compete with them. South Carolina exposed Mark Richt and Bobo for what they are. Oh yeah, and add Aaron Murray to that list.



Wow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> They never have and they never will. In 3 years when the obc is gone they will assume thier rightful place in the conference. That will be fighting with Vandy and KY for the basement.



If UF beats them Sat their season is over either way. I'm thinking them USC fans are starting think they have reach top teir status in the sec. They havent and neither have we, but it takes a loss or two for reality to set in.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2012)

This^


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2012)

That^


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I think we make a good game, could win it if we come to play.   I dont think UGA has a chance, theyre too weak on both sides of the ball in the trenches.



So what will your spin be when Florida beats your team badly today and then my dawgs beats the Gators next week at TWLCP?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 20, 2012)

Jawja beat the gators??   Haha put that koolaide down u r starting to hallucinate!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 20, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Jawja beat the gators??   Haha put that koolaide down u r starting to hallucinate!



I guess when your team can't get the job done, you gotta start putting down the other teams.

You must be taking notes from Obama.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Lets see... whats worse than going to the SECCG and getting beat......I know...Not going to the SECCG....



I think Being ranked 8th is better then being ranked 20th . Not sure how anyone can brag about backing into a division title and getting killed in the conference championship game.


----------



## Buck (Oct 20, 2012)

Your're just jealous because the Dawgs are SECE champs!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Buck said:


> Your're just jealous because the Dawgs are SECE champs!



Everyone gets lucky once in a while. No reason to be jealous about someone getting lucky.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

We got our tails kicked.  The 21 off of turnovers didnt hurt us, we couldnt score anyhow.    Our defense was better or as good but our offense is horrible.  Spurriers playcalling sucks at best and we are pitiful on offense.   We will never compete with the top sec teams with a lame offense.  Spurrier would never do it but we need an offensive coordinator...Fun and gun was great 20 years ago but this offense he has now sucks.   Very disapointing but it is what it is.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

On a brighter note Kentucky is looking good early on against UGA..........Go wildcats!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2012)

We could loose out and I would be happy knowing that Spurrier will not rep the East in the SECCG.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> We got our tails kicked.  The 21 off of turnovers didnt hurt us, we couldnt score anyhow.    Our defense was better or as good but our offense is horrible.  Spurriers playcalling sucks at best and we are pitiful on offense.   We will never compete with the top sec teams with a lame offense.  Spurrier would never do it but we need an offensive coordinator...Fun and gun was great 20 years ago but this offense he has now sucks.   Very disapointing but it is what it is.



Maybe the offense sucked because they didn't have Lattimore and played a great defense. USCe clearly has better DE's but UF's defense has looked better in the big games do to having better depth. UF's offense never went after USCe weakness till the second half. USCe could win out and finish in the top 10 no reason to act like a UGA fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> We could loose out and I would be happy knowing that Spurrier will not rep the East in the SECCG.



This!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This!



Amazing how everything that makes you boys happy is a result of another team besides your own. I guess when your team is a joke you have to get you smiles from others.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Amazing how everything that makes you boys happy is a result of another team besides your own. I guess when your team is a joke you have to get you smiles from others.



You know what brah we still own you and your's for another 7 days. Yall were held to 188 yards of O so I wouldnt say yall have reached the top yet. It would be nice for a mediocre UGA team to beat yall in a meaningless game..... Remember like you said this game has no meaning.......


----------



## ACguy (Oct 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You know what brah we still own you and your's for another 7 days. Yall were held to 188 yards of O so I wouldnt say yall have reached the top yet. It would be nice for a mediocre UGA team to beat yall in a meaningless game..... Remember like you said this game has no meaning.......



The game is only meaningless if UGA loses tonight. If not the game is to see who wins the east . What did UF have to gain from the UGA game last year? Nothing because they sucked and already had  a few conference loses. But you can start excuses for the game now if you want. 

How about we make sure the game is not meaningless to us. I will offer you the same wager your UGA buddy took from gin but with UF. If UF wins you stay off the site for a year , if UGA wins I will stay off the site for a year . Don't be a coward lets see that your not all mouth.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

ACguy said:


> How about we make sure the game is not meaningless to us. I will offer you the same wager your UGA buddy took from gin but with UF. If UF wins you stay off the site for a year , if UGA wins I will stay off the site for a year . Don't be a coward lets see that your not all mouth.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

ACguy said:


> The game is only meaningless if UGA loses tonight. If not the game is to see who wins the east . What did UF have to gain from the UGA game last year? Nothing because they sucked and already had  a few conference loses. But you can start excuses for the game now if you want.
> 
> How about we make sure the game is not meaningless to us. I will offer you the same wager your UGA buddy took from gin but with UF. If UF wins you stay off the site for a year , if UGA wins I will stay off the site for a year . Don't be a coward lets see that your not all mouth.


If i dont take your bet I'm a coward? I'm not going to take that bet. I cant put that much trust in 18-20 year old kids. I will take an avatar bet with you until the NC game. I appreciate the coward remark though it's pretty easy to type that kind of crap on a keyboard. I'll tell you what maybe next time I'm down your way I'll buy you beer and you can call me all the names you want to.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> We got our tails kicked.  The 21 off of turnovers didnt hurt us, we couldnt score anyhow.    Our defense was better or as good but our offense is horrible.  Spurriers playcalling sucks at best and we are pitiful on offense.   We will never compete with the top sec teams with a lame offense.  Spurrier would never do it but we need an offensive coordinator...Fun and gun was great 20 years ago but this offense he has now sucks.   Very disapointing but it is what it is.



Whoa, whoa, whoa.....Ain't you the same guy that has been braggin on how great the OBc is at play calling and how awesome they are?

And was Clowney even playing?  LSU exposed ya'll and Florida emabarrased ya'll.  

You said earlier that USCe would make a game of it, yep they sure did.  Spurrier looked like Holtz on the sidelines, an old man that needs to retire.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If i dont take your bet I'm a coward? I'm not going to take that bet. I cant put that much trust in 18-20 year old kids. I will take an avatar bet with you until the NC game. I appreciate the coward remark though it's pretty easy to type that kind of crap on a keyboard. I'll tell you what maybe next time I'm down your way I'll buy you beer and you can call me all the names you want to.



   I like Brownceluse so im not rooting for you to be gone for a year but all that talk and no action stand out like a sore thumb.   On a side note if you take that bet you better get ready to disapear for a year....Uga barely got by kentucky tonight and really wasnt the better team....UF will crush UGA.   Its sad to know we suck but take it from a realist.....UGA sucks worse.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.....Ain't you the same guy that has been braggin on how great the OBc is at play calling and how awesome they are?
> 
> And was Clowney even playing?  LSU exposed ya'll and Florida emabarrased ya'll.
> 
> You said earlier that USCe would make a game of it, yep they sure did.  Spurrier looked like Holtz on the sidelines, an old man that needs to retire.


Easy Emu he still thinks they have a shot at the crystal fb!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

Gator folks are such cry babies.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I like Brownceluse so im not rooting for you to be gone for a year but all that talk and no action stand out like a sore thumb.   On a side note if you take that bet you better get ready to disapear for a year....Uga barely got by kentucky tonight and really wasnt the better team....UF will crush UGA.   Its sad to know we suck but take it from a realist.....UGA sucks worse.



Sore thumb? because I wont take a bet to be off the board for a year? Come on boys this is college fb. A friendly avatar bet is one thing. Dont try and turn the sore thumb on me. I like our chances in Jacksonvill with you calling it gin. You have only been right once this year.......


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

Yea, I know, Celuse, remember, they are turning the corner and becoming a huge threat for the east.  

I've said it before, USCe is just that, USCe. Another bump in the road to the SECCG.  But I guess when your team has sucked for SOOOLLLOOONNNNGGG  a winning season gets your hopes up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Gator folks are such cry babies.



Be carful they will start calling you names.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.....Ain't you the same guy that has been braggin on how great the OBc is at play calling and how awesome they are?
> 
> And was Clowney even playing?  LSU exposed ya'll and Florida emabarrased ya'll.
> 
> You said earlier that USCe would make a game of it, yep they sure did.  Spurrier looked like Holtz on the sidelines, an old man that needs to retire.



  You do realize UGA just barely beat UK???    You are in even a lower level of play this year than we are.  Again you look ignorant......Clowney had three and a half sacks last i hear, probably more than that.   I'll give it to you in dawg talk.........He got about as many sacks tonight as Jarvis Jones has all year.   Once again....The old man has made dawg nation whine three years in a row.  Uga is just that...Nothing.   Our problems are with the real SEC teams.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea, I know, Celuse, remember, they are turning the corner and becoming a huge threat for the east.
> 
> I've said it before, USCe is just that, USCe. Another bump in the road to the SECCG.  But I guess when your team has sucked for SOOOLLLOOONNNNGGG  a winning season gets your hopes up.


I remember when the lottery first came to Ga. I thought I was one 7 away from winning $7,000.00 one time, but I was so new to the game I didnt realized that being a loser is just that a loser!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I like Brownceluse so im not rooting for you to be gone for a year but all that talk and no action stand out like a sore thumb.   On a side note if you take that bet you better get ready to disapear for a year....Uga barely got by kentucky tonight and really wasnt the better team....UF will crush UGA.   Its sad to know we suck but take it from a realist.....UGA sucks worse.



Hey slim, what about all your talk?  And as for bets, are we to assume that you "missed" my bet with you for the SC/LSU game?  I'm pretty sure you saw it, but were worried that you guys might lose...but had you guys won, I'm sure you'd of come calling.

That about right, Ginny?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> You do realize UGA just barely beat UK???    You are in even a lower level of play this year than we are.  Again you look ignorant......Clowney had three and a half sacks last i hear, probably more than that.   I'll give it to you in dawg talk.........He got about as many sacks tonight as Jarvis Jones has all year.   Once again....The old man has made dawg nation whine three years in a row.  Uga is just that...Nothing.   Our problems are with the real SEC teams.



What was the score against UK last year in Athens? They give us a ball game just about every year bro. They have 27 players on their roster from our state. They get up for UGA. Thats a fact.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> You do realize UGA just barely beat UK???    You are in even a lower level of play this year than we are.  Again you look ignorant......Clowney had three and a half sacks last i hear, probably more than that.   I'll give it to you in dawg talk.........He got about as many sacks tonight as Jarvis Jones has all year.   Once again....The old man has made dawg nation whine three years in a row.  Uga is just that...Nothing.   Our problems are with the real SEC teams.



Kiinda like your game against Vandy Gin.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hey slim, what about all your talk?  And as for bets, are we to assume that you "missed" my bet with you for the SC/LSU game?  I'm pretty sure you saw it, but were worried that you guys might lose...but had you guys won, I'm sure you'd of come calling.
> 
> That about right, Ginny?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Kiinda like your game against Vandy Gin.



Mouth insert foot!


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sore thumb? because I wont take a bet to be off the board for a year? Come on boys this is college fb. A friendly avatar bet is one thing. Dont try and turn the sore thumb on me. I like our chances in Jacksonvill with you calling it gin. You have only been right once this year.......



  You said it best  " amazing what people post on here behind a keyboard.....I hear a lot of dawg talk but nobody is confident enought in the team we all get to hear is so great.    If i though that much of my team id do( bye bye SGD).   Talk is just that,   whats the point?   Where is Jacksonvill?????     What about you EMU???   Im sure Acguy would love to shut you up for a year........  I know youre not into it but love to talk it.   A man who is sporting a Spurrier avatar and just watched the mighty dogs squeek by Kentucky should NEVER open his mouth about a team that stomped them and one who is about to.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hey slim, what about all your talk?  And as for bets, are we to assume that you "missed" my bet with you for the SC/LSU game?  I'm pretty sure you saw it, but were worried that you guys might lose...but had you guys won, I'm sure you'd of come calling.
> 
> That about right, Ginny?



  I didnt miss anythig.   I dont know of any bet....Why dont you pull it up for us to see?   The only thing im sure of is youre full of crap.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mouth insert foot!



No....UF and Vandy last week 31-17......Vandy plays well at home and Kentucky tries to.   Justify it anyhow you want but UGA sucks,  simple as that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I didnt miss anythig.   I dont know of any bet....Why dont you pull it up for us to see?   The only thing im sure of is youre full of crap.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715075&page=2

see post #79, where you issued an avatar bet to buck.  i responded in post #80 with, "i say you lose.  i'm in".  

buck responds in post #81.  i'm quite certain you checked to see if buck was going to take your bet. 

as for the crap you mentioned above, you just stepped in it!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> No....UF and Vandy last week 31-17......Vandy plays well at home and Kentucky tries to.   Justify it anyhow you want but UGA sucks,  simple as that.




...coming from the same guy that famously said "LSU SUCKS", "GATORS SUCK",... so ginny, why not just go ahead and admit the whole east division stinks?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...coming from the same guy that famously said "LSU SUCKS", "GATORS SUCK",... so ginny, why not just go ahead and admit the whole east division stinks?



gators are for real.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

ACGUY....Forget it man.   Youve got Brownceluse, Emusmacker, KYdog and Rex upshaw talking up the dawgs out of homerism, surely they see how bad UGA is?    You might as well let it go and listen to the garbage.   Bunch of blowhards who are scared to back up their mouth with a loser leaves bet.    Would you expect anything else?    I find it hilarious that they talk down USC after weve managed to beat them three in a row but dang we cant beat the real teams.   Good try but these guys surely dont believe the garbage that spews from their mouth?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> gators are for real.



yep, they look darn good


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> ACGUY....Forget it man.   Youve got Brownceluse, Emusmacker, KYdog and Rex upshaw talking up the dawgs out of homerism, surely they see how bad UGA is?    You might as well let it go and listen to the garbage.   Bunch of blowhards who are scared to back up their mouth with a loser leaves bet.    Would you expect anything else?    I find it hilarious that they talk down USC after weve managed to beat them three in a row but dang we cant beat the real teams.   Good try but these guys surely dont believe the garbage that spews from their mouth?



see post #59.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715075&page=2
> 
> see post #79, where you issued an avatar bet to buck.  i responded in post #80 with, "i say you lose.  i'm in".
> 
> ...



  I asked and he said "thanks but no thanks"........  Youre quite wrong,  i havent seen that since i posted.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> see post #59.



  Sounds like youre a little scared to bet with Acguy, lol.   You going to try to pull up a bet that was never made?  Buck didnt want any part of it.   If youre scared just say you are.....Acguy wont nag you to death.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I asked and he said "thanks but no thanks"........  Youre quite wrong,  i havent seen that since i posted.



so let me get this straight, you proposed a bet, but didn't come back to see if he accepted it?  

this is why a lot of people don't take bets, because folks like you have "amnesia" when it comes time to man up.

all is well, ginny, no trip to atlanta for sc and all those weapons.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> You would cut your nose off in despite of your face.   I dont care who takes me seriously but if you want to hear the loudest mouth is no longer here for a year and multiple others are sporting nice USC avatars....   Would you be interested in an avatar bet this week between Lsu and USC?   I know we suck and all so what do you say?





rex upshaw said:


> i say you lose.  i'm in.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> Sounds like youre a little scared to bet with Acguy, lol.   You going to try to pull up a bet that was never made?  Buck didnt want any part of it.   If youre scared just say you are.....Acguy wont nag you to death.



you threw out a bet to buck, i said i'd take it.

carry on gin, true colors shining through...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> ACGUY....Forget it man.   Youve got Brownceluse, Emusmacker, KYdog and Rex upshaw talking up the dawgs out of homerism, surely they see how bad UGA is?    You might as well let it go and listen to the garbage.   Bunch of blowhards who are scared to back up their mouth with a loser leaves bet.    Would you expect anything else?    I find it hilarious that they talk down USC after weve managed to beat them three in a row but dang we cant beat the real teams.   Good try but these guys surely dont believe the garbage that spews from their mouth?


Bro you are on the defensive for no reason. You backed right into this with your post about the two teams that just beat you. Like you we all get caught up in our homerism, but brother you rode the same train us UGa fans ride just about evry year. HYPE! For god sakes the OBC benced your starting qb today! I never took that bet when the original bet was made what makes you think I would take it now? You typed away riding a beat down of UGA and what you are seeing is that Yall suck too. I know it hurts bro but it is what it is!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> ACGUY....Forget it man.   Youve got Brownceluse, Emusmacker, KYdog and Rex upshaw talking up the dawgs out of homerism, surely they see how bad UGA is?    You might as well let it go and listen to the garbage.   Bunch of blowhards who are scared to back up their mouth with a loser leaves bet.    Would you expect anything else?    I find it hilarious that they talk down USC after weve managed to beat them three in a row but dang we cant beat the real teams.   Good try but these guys surely dont believe the garbage that spews from their mouth?



Hey Gin, you are right I am a homer, but I have not been  that confident in our team in the last couple of years. I pull for them now and always, but I have never claimed that we have a better coach that you guys. We do have alot more tradition at this point, but so do most of the teams in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> Sounds like youre a little scared to bet with Acguy, lol.   You going to try to pull up a bet that was never made?  Buck didnt want any part of it.   If youre scared just say you are.....Acguy wont nag you to death.



Acguy is not your friend!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

Ginny, dude, you need to chill.   You have more homeriism than any DAWG fan I know.  You say LSU sucks then when you lose, it's poor play calling.  

You gloat because your team beat the dawgs, if we weren't that important then why do you and the other cock lovers get so happy when yall's team wins?  USCe wants to be as good as UGA so bad but they just can't quite make it.  Yes USCe has beaten UGa 3 in a row, yet UGa still has more SEC tiltes?  I know hard for you to figure out Ginny boy. 

And me being scared, I seriously doubt it. I will talk smack all day, and if you can't take it then just shut up and don't say anything back.  You flap your lips about how great south Carolina is and even say other teams suck, yet when that sucky team beats your team, it's excuse after excuse.  so just stop crying Ginny, and WAKE up.   usce is better than they used to be, but will never be a top tier team. EVEN YOU SAID THAT.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ginny, dude, you need to chill.   You have more homeriism than any DAWG fan I know.  You say LSU sucks then when you lose, it's poor play calling.
> 
> You gloat because your team beat the dawgs, if we weren't that important then why do you and the other cock lovers get so happy when yall's team wins?  USCe wants to be as good as UGA so bad but they just can't quite make it.  Yes USCe has beaten UGa 3 in a row, yet UGa still has more SEC tiltes?  I know hard for you to figure out Ginny boy.
> 
> And me being scared, I seriously doubt it. I will talk smack all day, and if you can't take it then just shut up and don't say anything back.  You flap your lips about how great south Carolina is and even say other teams suck, yet when that sucky team beats your team, it's excuse after excuse.  so just stop crying Ginny, and WAKE up.   usce is better than they used to be, but will never be a top tier team. EVEN YOU SAID THAT.


Well said Emu!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2012)

We need to cut Gin some slack, he is just now realizing that we are telling the truth when we tell him that SC is never going to win an SEC championship. You guys have to know that is a chilling truth to  face.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We need to cut Gin some slack, he is just now realizing that we are telling the truth when we tell him that SC is never going to win an SEC championship. You guys have to know that is a chilling truth to  face.



he keeps banging his head on that empty trophy case.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> he keeps banging his head on that empty trophy case.



 Man reality is a killer! Type away gin we need the entertainment!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

Not trying to bash anyone but I just get tired of how in the last 5 yrs the gamecock fans have grown.  They hated Spurrier, but when they get him , he's the greatest ever. He took a very sucky team, and made them a les suckier team..  that's not hating that's just fact.  The only real fact USCe has over UGA is that they beat UGA 3 in a row. They made 1, again I say 1 trip to the SECCG and get embarrasssed, yet they continue to try and convince others teams that USCe is the real deal and will be a threat.   The cock fans need to remember that Spurrier is OLD and will retire, then their miniscule "legacy" will end. But in reality, UGA will always be a better team in the long haul.    So just let em talk their team up, they're the only ones listening to the hype.  No one listens. The only thing a cock chicken is good for is alot of CROWING, and thier fans are the same way.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> he keeps banging his head on that empty trophy case.



But, but, but, USCe is turning the corner.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 21, 2012)

(Pokes head in thread).......

Shouts out "Usce has playmakers all over the field!!!".....


(leaves thread)


----------



## sleeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Well they do have ONE playmaker.....Clowney


----------



## Buck (Oct 21, 2012)

Funny but not surprising that Ginny is going to sweep that little bet under the rug.     This is exactly why myself and others don't participate in avatar bets. 

Somebody contact Brad and tell him of Ginny's sudden bout with amnesia and maybe he too will come on back...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2012)

Buck said:


> Funny but not surprising that
> \Ginny is going to sweep that little bet under the rug.     This is exactly why myself and others don't participate in avatar bets.
> 
> Somebody contact Brad and tell him of Ginny's sudden bout with amnesia and maybe he too will come on back...


Thats exactly what what i was thinking, but Brad is a man of his word so he will honor what he said he would do. I am very disapointed in gin I thught he would be that type of person too. This place will bring out the worse some people.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 21, 2012)

Have no dog in this fight, but I just got to say some of you dogs are really reaching here. Gin throws out an idea of maybe a wager but nothing is agreed upon with the Avatar bet. Unless it was done some where else beside the link rex upshaw posted.

Now had he responded to rex upshaw post then I guess there would be a problem here.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Now had he responded to rex upshaw post then I guess there would be a problem here.



And had it not been the start of their losing streak, I have no doubt he would've come to collect.

And I didn't bring up Gin's amnesia until he started running his mouth again...after another loss.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Have no dog in this fight, but I just got to say some of you dogs are really reaching here. Gin throws out an idea of maybe a wager but nothing is agreed upon with the Avatar bet. Unless it was done some where else beside the link rex upshaw posted.
> 
> Now had he responded to rex upshaw post then I guess there would be a problem here.



Gin sees what he wants to see. Gin jumped in about another wager running his keyboard. That is all!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2012)

Just wondering where the fire Spurrier threads are?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If i dont take your bet I'm a coward? I'm not going to take that bet. I cant put that much trust in 18-20 year old kids. I will take an avatar bet with you until the NC game. I appreciate the coward remark though it's pretty easy to type that kind of crap on a keyboard. I'll tell you what maybe next time I'm down your way I'll buy you beer and you can call me all the names you want to.



Not surprised. We both know that your football program is a joke . You can talk all the trash you want but it means nothing when you show you don't believe it by being scared of a wager.  Sorry I don't drink beer or hang out with people like you so I will have to decline your offer.


----------



## Buck (Oct 21, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Not surprised. We both know that your football program is a joke . You can talk all the trash you want but it means nothing when you show you don't believe it by being scared of a wager.  Sorry I don't drink beer or hang out with people like you so I will have to decline your offer.



Speaking of a joke, where was your trash talking last year?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Not surprised. We both know that your football program is a joke . You can talk all the trash you want but it means nothing when you show you don't believe it by being scared of a wager.  Sorry I don't drink beer or hang out with people like you so I will have to decline your offer.



You better wish you could hang out with people like Brownceluse. On second thought it ptobably would not be a good idea for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering where the fire Spurrier threads are?






You won't see them.. They might get stuck with Lou Holtz again....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hey slim, what about all your talk?  And as for bets, are we to assume that you "missed" my bet with you for the SC/LSU game?  I'm pretty sure you saw it, but were worried that you guys might lose...but had you guys won, I'm sure you'd of come calling.
> 
> That about right, Ginny?



So does that mean all previous bets with Ginny are "NOW" void??


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2012)

Good question Slayer. I'm bout tired of this ugly avatar I have. Makes my computer alot slower.

Where's gin at anyway?


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 21, 2012)

What does a Gamecocks fan do after they win the SEC Championship?









Turn off their Play Station.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Makes my computer alot slower.



And stupider... Is that a word??


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> And stupider... Is that a word??



In south carolina language it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Those SC guys disappear about as quick as they show up.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 22, 2012)

would it be wrong for me to change my avatar?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

It would be wrong not to.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 23, 2012)

I changed it, where's Gin at anyhow. Did he take the stay away for a yr bet ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

I will probably be changing mine Saturday.


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Not surprised. We both know that your football program is a joke . You can talk all the trash you want but it means nothing when you show you don't believe it by being scared of a wager.  Sorry I don't drink beer or hang out with people like you so I will have to decline your offer.



Joke, huh?  Seems to me the joke is on the Gators...


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Amazing how everything that makes you boys happy is a result of another team besides your own. I guess when your team is a joke you have to get you smiles from others.




Go Dawgs!!...


----------



## ACguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Buck said:


> Joke, huh?  Seems to me the joke is on the Gators...



Yea it's still a joke. What has UGA done? nothing . They may get Muschamp fired along with FSU .


----------



## ACguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Buck said:


> Go Dawgs!!...



Go CMR he should be able to keep his job a little longer. Muschamp may get fired before CMR.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Yea it's still a joke. What has UGA done? nothing . They may get Muschamp fired along with FSU .



You have no class son! Two in a row! Boom!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

Ac says our program is a joke. I cant argue that. But if our program is a joke UF under Bomm has to be the punch line!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2012)

Gators fans are like Carolina fans right now, they just can't accept that they lost their chance at another SECCG.  Sucks I know, but that's just the wayn it is.

Honestly the gators never scoring a touchdown was a joke.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 29, 2012)

We accept that fact and accept the fact Spurrier owns Jawja with their SEC east title in hand- makes it that much sweeter.  Beat us and then win the East then bark like a big dog and not a bullpuppy.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2012)

Take care of business and win the games you're supposed to.  Instead ofwhining and blaming schedules and other teams for ya'lls losing.

When ya'll thought you had everything taken care of, those big mouths sure were crowing, but once ya'll got slapped in the face and reality set in, then ya'll pouted and shut up.

Yep, USCe has beaten "Jawja" 3 in a row and have what to show for it, a ring for winning 11 games a season. Well congrats, on beating the team that will represent the east.  Makes ya'll feel better don't it.

By the chicken boys way of thinkin, LSU felt pretty good last yr because they the beat the Nat Champs in reg season, whoo hoo. Bet LSU would rather have lost that reg season game and won the big dance tho. Too bad chicken folks will never know that feeling.  I know it hurts man, but stop whining and blaming the losses on shedule or bad calls or injuries. Just say that ya'll really do suck and will never contend. That will be more believeable and realistic.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> We accept that fact and accept the fact Spurrier owns Jawja with their SEC east title in hand- makes it that much sweeter.  Beat us and then win the East then bark like a big dog and not a bullpuppy.



If it takes losing to SC every year to win the east and beat UF I'll take it. TOBC wont be around much longer anyway.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Did  I miss something or did UF beat SC. All the OBC had to do was win those games, he did not do that this year. We have lost one less gams in the sec than SC has at this point. We may every well lose another one, but if we dont we are in the title game. Better to play in it and lose than not to play in it and sit home. Go Dawgs.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2012)

Exactly right KyDawg. They just don't get it. They relish on the fact that they beat UGA.  That's all that matters to them.  Then they have a fan that wants to call LSU and FLA sucky. But when those 2 sucky teams played that "awesome, weapons all over the field" Carolina teamand beat them then they lash out at the team that takes care of business and whines about UGA backing in. We won the games we were supposed to. They couldn't. End of story. They sound like  a badly scratched broken record. But considering the source what can you expect.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did  I miss something or did UF beat SC. All the OBC had to do was win those games, he did not do that this year. We have lost one less gams in the sec than SC has at this point. We may every well lose another one, but if we dont we are in the title game. Better to play in it and lose than not to play in it and sit home. Go Dawgs.





emusmacker said:


> Exactly right KyDawg. They just don't get it. They relish on the fact that they beat UGA.  That's all that matters to them.  Then they have a fan that wants to call LSU and FLA sucky. But when those 2 sucky teams played that "awesome, weapons all over the field" Carolina teamand beat them then they lash out at the team that takes care of business and whines about UGA backing in. We won the games we were supposed to. They couldn't. End of story. They sound like  a badly scratched broken record. But considering the source what can you expect.


Go Dawgs!


----------

